# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  جستجو در سورس صفحه به کمک جاوااسکریپت

## hrmprog

آیا امکان دارد تا با جاوا اسکریپت در سورس صفحه دنبال عبارت خاصی گشت؟ به این نکته توجه کنید که صفحه به صورت دینامیک ایجاد می شود و می خواهم اگر عبارت خاصی در کد صفحه بود عمل خاصی مانند یک پیغام نمایش داده شود. البته برنامه به صورتی است که حتما باید این کار در سمت کلاینت انجام شود

----------


## ali.akhbary

> آیا امکان دارد تا با جاوا اسکریپت در سورس صفحه دنبال عبارت خاصی گشت؟ به این نکته توجه کنید که صفحه به صورت دینامیک ایجاد می شود و می خواهم اگر عبارت خاصی در کد صفحه بود عمل خاصی مانند یک پیغام نمایش داده شود. البته برنامه به صورتی است که حتما باید این کار در سمت کلاینت انجام شود


يه مثال دارم كه كل صفحه رو جستجو نمي كنه، ولي يه جدول رو به صورت جاوا اسكريپتي ميگرده و ركوردهايي رو كه مقدار اون textbox رو در فيلد مورد نظر نداشته باشند Hide مي كنه.

ببين مي توني يكم تغييرش بدي و اون چيزي كه مي خواي بشه.

البته با jquery و YUI كار مي كنه.

در ضمن اگه اطلاعات جدول مي خواي پويا باشه بايد فايل ديتا رو كه به صورت جاوا اسكريپت هست رو به صورت Run Time ايحاد كني.
*http://dl.dropbox.com/u/642364/blogg...ui-filter.html*

----------


## hrmprog

> يه مثال دارم كه كل صفحه رو جستجو نمي كنه، ولي يه جدول رو به صورت جاوا اسكريپتي ميگرده و ركوردهايي رو كه مقدار اون textbox رو در فيلد مورد نظر نداشته باشند Hide مي كنه.
> 
> ببين مي توني يكم تغييرش بدي و اون چيزي كه مي خواي بشه.
> 
> البته با jquery و YUI كار مي كنه.
> 
> در ضمن اگه اطلاعات جدول مي خواي پويا باشه بايد فايل ديتا رو كه به صورت جاوا اسكريپت هست رو به صورت Run Time ايحاد كني.
> *http://dl.dropbox.com/u/642364/blogg...ui-filter.html*


ممنون
این مثال رو دیدم . توی این مثال جدول به در طرف کلاینت توسط جاوا اسکریپت تولید می شود. بگذار یکم راجع به سوال اصلی ام توضیح بدم
فرض کن از یک سایت استفاده می کنیم و این سایت به ما اجازه می دهد تا یک اسکریپت ثابت توی صفحاتش بگذاریم ولی از صفحه اطلاعی نداریم . حالا می خوام با یه اسکریپت صفحه رو بگردم .

----------

